# Pearls of Wisdom from the Gipper



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Quite enjoyable video, especially the last minute, and most the especially the last 10 seconds.

http://www.forbiddenknowledgetv.com/videos/humor/ronald-reagan-humor.html

Enjoy!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We could use another Reagan.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A great man. A great leader. What this country needs again. I was a youngster when he was president. I think of his healthcare speech nearly every day. It seems as though Socialism and a once free country is at my every day awakening.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> A great man. A great leader. What this country needs again. I was a youngster when he was president. I think of his healthcare speech nearly every day. It seems as though Socialism and a once free country is at my every day awakening.


Great find! Thank you.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Great videoRalph.


----------

